# Help with an LS1 GTO



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

So I am finally approaching oppurtunity to upgrade my GTO I have had for about 3 years, has 84k miles on it. Has a stock Ls1 currently in it, only modification is a 05/06 GTO style magnaflow exhaust. In anyones oppinion on here, what is the best places in the motor to start upgrading, looking at intake manifold, throttle body and intake. Probably a cam, and unsure if from there next place to concentrate would be heads or new pistons/rods.

Any opinions are appreciated!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

All depends on budget and how you plan to use the car.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Want something to stay pretty driveable and can put in about 2500 +/- just trying to see what is all available at the time. I keep running into looking at parts for the car that are no longer available. 

I wouldn't mind bringing it to a track and running it a bit, which I have already put on lovell struts, springs, and shocks but still need to brakes before that would be an option


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

If it is a 2004 with stock brakes I would upgrade them. Next look into headers and a cold air intake. Lastly look into the intake, throttle body and a tune. 2500 spent!

When you get some more cash look into Cam, Lifters, Timing chain, Heads and another tune.

I get to Spring Hill a couple times a year, what color is your car so I can look for it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LT headers and a nice cam will give the best bang for buck (HP)


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

700Rocket said:


> If it is a 2004 with stock brakes I would upgrade them. Next look into headers and a cold air intake. Lastly look into the intake, throttle body and a tune. 2500 spent!
> 
> When you get some more cash look into Cam, Lifters, Timing chain, Heads and another tune.
> 
> I get to Spring Hill a couple times a year, what color is your car so I can look for it?


It is black, I have a picture of it in my profile


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Unsure about going for headers at the moment, cam and heads sounds nice. I have been told I should get a different block to put in it from a few, a 6.0L iron block seems to be the way to go for cost/power as I want to be around 550hp flywheel naturally aspirated.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Headers should be the first mod to get the most out of the others. A block change is going to be expensive and remember that when you start getting up in power you'll have to upgrade the drivetrain and should do the suspension. $10,000 isn't beyond a reasonable estimate.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> Headers should be the first mod to get the most out of the others. A block change is going to be expensive and remember that when you start getting up in power you'll have to upgrade the drivetrain and should do the suspension. $10,000 isn't beyond a reasonable estimate.


ouch, I keep getting worried about transmission (I have to rebuild anyway because it pops out of reverse while I am in it so if anyone knows the best way to go about rebuilding it let me know, also has some issues at times going into first) I have put in money for stiffer struts, springs and shocks with the Lovell dominator setup. Also worried about rear end as I have heard some horror stories.

I did just go out and get a CAI which was probably a dumb idea but wanted to do something to the car and it was lower cost and makes it sound better anyway.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I agree with Svede about headers and cam being the best bang for the buck. Also the ls1 has worse heads and intake than the ls2, so you might as well change the whole top end. About changing the block, better sell your whole engine and get a crate one. A cam might be just 500$, but to make it work perfect (gears, stall converter, clutch, pushrods, rocker arms or trunion kit, timming chain, oil pump, tune, labor etc.) will be more than 4k. And thats just the powertrain. Then you have the weak 04 brakes and soft gto suspension.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can do cam with supporting parts, headers and tune for ~$2,500 installed


----------

